# Steam fehler?



## Saimensays7412 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich heute die neuen Steam Angebote wie z. B. Fable 3 für 9,99€ nutzen, doch bei mir bricht die Seite oft ab:

Fehlermeldung:

Error 503 Service Unavailable

Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:

XID: 1591303424

Varnish cache server


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2011)

http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E503_de.html


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Dezember 2011)

Es sind 4.3 Mio SPieler in Steam eingeloggt keien sorge das geht wieder vorbei. 

Die Angebote gelten ja noch über 24 Stunden(knappe 26 ca.)


----------



## Saimensays7412 (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke dir


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2011)

.. oder auch the same procedure as every year, james.
Die Beliebtheit der Steam Deals überlasten Steam immer :> vor allem in den ersten paar Stunden.  Und wenn man diese goldene Regel kennt, hier noch eine: Kaufen sofort, Downloaden lieber später... *g*


----------

